# Smile for the camera Mr. Wolf!



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Such a happy destructive fish 

http://www.youtube.com/user/MarcusCaporicci?feature=mhee


----------



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

That's a nasty looking fish! Lolz! What size tank do you need?


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Bejeweled1 said:


> That's a nasty looking fish! Lolz! What size tank do you need?


A 75 gallon will house one for some time. I've had this guy in a 135 gallon for about 3 years. I think eventually I'll be upgrading to a 180 just because hes almost the width of the tank now.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

That fish is a monster! What's the scientific name of this cichlid?


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

des said:


> That fish is a monster! What's the scientific name of this cichlid?


Parachromis Dovii


----------

